

U.S. proposes minimum sound levels for 'quiet cars' - 001sky
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20130107/AUTO01/301070407/U-S-proposes-minimum-sounds-quiet-cars

======
nilsimsa
Make it like the one in the Jetsons.

